# happy birthday AnnaC



## lucky lodge (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy



birthday AnnaC hope you have a lovely day








luv jenny



:birthday




:birthday


----------



## cassie (Dec 27, 2011)

yes



:birthday



:birthday



:birthday



:birthday

Anna!!! hope you have an absoloutly wonderful day!!!!

Love Cassie! xoxoxo


----------



## Eagle (Dec 27, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *












I hope you have a wonderful day.

P.S don't forget to check the post box


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for the good wishes my friends.





This is the one day in the year that I dont do any horse work!! I just get to go round in my own time talking, hugging and kissing - the horses of course not the humans!





DD and Kym will be arriving shortly and will be staying for a few days (bringing with them the two JR's Charlie and Tids, so there will be lots of excited doggies - I have warned the cats!!) Actually I shall be glad when they arrive safely as DD will have finished her 12 hour nightshift at 6am this morning and has decided for some reason known only to her, to pack the car and drive straight here (2 and 1/2 hour drive) instead of taking a couple of ours sleep first as she usually does - hope she doesn't fall asleep at the wheel!!

Will have a quiet day and then a Birthday tea plus prezzie opening - Renee there is no post today - or tomorrow for that matter - here in the wilds of Wales, BUT I did find that Mr Postman had delivered a certain parcel on Christmas Eve! NAUGHTY RENEE!! Am saving it up for tea time.





Of course tomorrow is our real big celebration day as G/son Hamish hits 20 - the dreaded teens are over LOL!! His best friend from Sussex is also arriving tonight - 11pm at the train station so Hamish will have to drive to Carmarthen to collect him - so we will have a bit of a houseful until next weekend, by which time they will all be driving me quite mad and I shall be ready for a return to the peaceful life!

Hope you are all having a brilliant Christmas week with your families and furkids.

Love and ((((HUGS)))) to you all -- Anna xx


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 27, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANNA 





 

 

 




 :cheers 



 :cheers 





 



 




 Have a fab day


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 27, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANNA!!!!! From my phone so can't do all the emotionccons. Hope you have a wonderful times with friends and family this week. HUGS

Hazel


----------



## MeganH (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy (Late) Birthday, Anna!


----------

